# spongy wack bat



## Eva Maria

Vamos a ver:

"Spongy wack bat" is a toy.

Posibles intentos de traducción (a cual más raro):

- Murciélago chiflado esponjoso ?

- Murciélago chiflado de peluche ?

- Murciélago chiflado de felpa ?

No sé, algo suena espantoso... ¿el adjetivo? ¿el complemento? ¿TODO?

I cry heeeeeeelp!

EM


----------



## Hella

Si que suena raro!!!!! Sobre todo lo de chiflado... ¿le regalarías a un niño un juguete chiflado???

Yo lo llamaría "muerciélago de peluche divertido" (no es muy exacto, pero un peluche "rarito" se entiende que lo es en un sentido divertido...). Quizás algo con "loco", que también sirve para wacky... "loco murciélago de peluche"????? 

No sé si te vale la sugerencia...


----------



## polli

Hola Eva, aunque spongy sea esponjoso, para juguete me gusta más 
*Murciélago de peluche*...lo de chiflado ...mmm no sé


----------



## alexacohen

Vaya. Tengo osos de peluche, mapaches de felpa, perros de peluche, tigres y leones. Un zoológico de peluches felpudos.
Pero murciélagos, ni uno. Extraño como un buitre de peluche.

Lo que me suena mejor es un simpático vampiro de felpa.


----------



## Eva Maria

Hella said:


> Si que suena raro!!!!! Sobre todo lo de chiflado... ¿le regalarías a un niño un juguete chiflado???
> 
> Yo lo llamaría "muerciélago de peluche divertido" (no es muy exacto, pero un peluche "rarito" se entiende que lo es en un sentido divertido...). Quizás algo con "loco", que también sirve para wacky... "loco murciélago de peluche"?????
> 
> No sé si te vale la sugerencia...


 
Hella, hahahaha!

Ya no saben que inventar para los chavales! 

Es que he puesto "chiflado" para evitar poner "loco"...

Hey, iré a ver qué me cuentan Paula y Ale downpost!

Thanks for your suggestion!

EM



			
				polli said:
			
		

> Hola Eva, aunque spongy sea esponjoso, para juguete me gusta más
> *Murciélago de peluche*...lo de chiflado ...mmm no sé


 
Jajajaja, Paula!

Sí, "peluche" sonará lo más normal! 

Es que "chiflado" se usa también en el sentido de "muy divertido", pero raro queda...

No sé qué me quiere contar Ale at the end of the post!

Thanks for calling once more!

EM



			
				alexacohen said:
			
		

> Vaya. Tengo osos de peluche, mapaches de felpa, perros de peluche, tigres y leones. Un zoológico de peluches felpudos.
> Pero murciélagos, ni uno. Extraño como un buitre de peluche.
> 
> Lo que me suena mejor es un simpático vampiro de felpa.


 
Ale,

Es que no atrae nada un murciélago de peluche! (sí, igual que un buitre o una hiena, que son tan tremendamente graciosos...)

Pero de "chiflado" a "simpático" no sé yo... (Como decir, "Está pirado, pero simpático lo es mucho, eso sí...")

Poner "divertido" como me propone Hella, no acaba de dar tampoco esa impresión de "extravagancia"...

Menuda spongy menagerie que tienes en la leonera!

A bunch of thanks!

EM


----------



## Vampiro

Me quedo con la opción del peluche para mi pariente.
"Felpa" me suena a osito.
Y chiflado no me parece tan mal, pero si lo usas deberías dejar fuera el material, o sea, sólo "Murciélago chiflado"
Jaajjajaaaa!!!
No me puedo imaginar un murciélago de peluche.
Saludos.


----------



## Hella

Hey, ya vale. Basta de meteros con los pobres murciélagos... Al fin y al cabo, son la élite de los roedores, las "ratas piloto" 
Tampoco es tan descabellado ¿no? En el zoo de Madrid venden todo tipo de animales de peluche, pinguinos, serpientes, tortugas... ¿por qué no murciélagos? Eso sí, no sé si estos también están desequilibrados (ja, ja, ja!!!!)


----------



## Masood

¿Estás segura sobre la traducción de _bat_, cuando sugieres murciélago (el animal)? Supongo que puede que sea _bate_, como usado en algunos deportes.


----------



## Eva Maria

Vampiro said:


> Me quedo con la opción del peluche para mi pariente.
> "Felpa" me suena a osito.
> Y chiflado no me parece tan mal, pero si lo usas deberías dejar fuera el material, o sea, sólo "Murciélago chiflado"
> Jaajjajaaaa!!!
> No me puedo imaginar un murciélago de peluche.
> Saludos.


 
Ya llegó el auténtico Vampiro Simpático!

Bueno, por lo menos tú le encuentras la gracia a lo de "chiflado"! Puede ser un nombre divertido para un juguete ya de por sí raro!

Thanks for flying to my thread, Count Vlad!

Kissies,

EM

PS: Debe parecerse a esos murciélagos de plástico que colgaban de un hilo en las inefables pelis de vampiros de Ed Wood!


----------



## polli

Hella said:


> Hey, ya vale. Basta de meteros con los pobres murciélagos... Al fin y al cabo, son la élite de los roedores, las "ratas piloto"
> Tampoco es tan descabellado ¿no? En el zoo de Madrid venden todo tipo de animales de peluche, pinguinos, serpientes, tortugas... ¿por qué no murciélagos? Eso sí, no sé si estos también están desequilibrados (ja, ja, ja!!!!)


Hola Hella, no quiero ser mala onda...pero los murciélagos no son roedores...aunque estén medio chiflados, y vuelen y tengan esa carita, son mamíferos del orden _Chiroptera_
Saludos


----------



## Hella

polli said:


> Hola Hella, no quiero ser mala onda...pero los murciélagos no son roedores...aunque estén medio chiflados, y vuelen y tengan esa carita, son mamíferos del orden _Chiroptera_
> Saludos


 
Cierto... No roen, chupan la sangre.... ¡¡¡¡Dios mío, que horror de juguete!!!!


----------



## Eva Maria

Hella said:


> Hey, ya vale. Basta de meteros con los pobres murciélagos... Al fin y al cabo, son la élite de los roedores, las "ratas piloto"
> Tampoco es tan descabellado ¿no? En el zoo de Madrid venden todo tipo de animales de peluche, pinguinos, serpientes, tortugas... ¿por qué no murciélagos? Eso sí, no sé si estos también están desequilibrados (ja, ja, ja!!!!)


Hella!

Muy graciosa! 

Pues "chiflado" sigue gustándome para definirlo, a falta de otro adjetivo que englobe la sensación de "divertido y desmelenado" en un solo vocablo.

Bueno, si le ponen carita de panda adorable, tal vez! 

Thanks for being so cheerful!

EM



			
				Masood said:
			
		

> ¿Estás segura sobre la traducción de _bat_, cuando sugieres murciélago (el animal)? Supongo que puede que sea _bate_, como usado en algunos deportes.


Dear Masood,

Sure as Hell-a! Es uno de varios muñequitos con figuras de animales.

Aunque no sería peor aún un "bate chiflado de peluche"?!?!?!?

Thanks for your always valuable presence!

Kisses,

EM

PS: I can't believe my eyes! Has escrito TODO el párrafo en castellano!!!! Are you feeling well? Are you yourself?


----------



## Vampiro

Jejejjeeee
Me ganó Mafaldita... también iba a aclarar que lor quirópteros no somos roedores.
¿Y si lo llamas "Murciégalo", como decía mi sobrina cuando era pequeñita?


----------



## cyberpedant

De todos modos, existen "bates" hechos de una materia esponjosa para tener combates entre personas quienes (supuestamente) no quieren herir el uno al otro.


----------



## alexacohen

Vampiro said:


> Y chiflado no me parece tan mal, pero si lo usas deberías dejar fuera el material, o sea, sólo "Murciélago chiflado"
> Jaajjajaaaa!!!
> No me puedo imaginar un murciélago de peluche.


Creo que ninguno de nosotros puede, Vampiro. Y sí que tiene que decir el material, porque de otro modo parecería que hay un murciélago de verdad revoloteando alocadamente por la habitación.
Me sigue gustando más vampiro que murciélago, con tu permiso.
¿"Un chiflado vampirillo de peluche"?


> ¿Y si lo llamas "Murciégalo", como decía mi sobrina cuando era pequeñita?


¿Un murciégalo de la Galia?
P.S. parece ser que "murciégalo" está recogido en el DRAE.


----------



## Tezzaluna

cyberpedant said:


> De todos modos, existen "bates" hechos de una materia esponjosa para tener combates entre personas quienes (supuestamente) no quieren herir el uno al otro.


 

Evita,

I think cyberpedant and Masood are on the right track. When I read the thread title, that was my first thought, *un bate esponjonso*. And _wack_, well, to hit someone without any damage to the person on the receiving end.

Bisous,

ThesauraSelene


----------



## cyberpedant

murciélago (el animal)?
*un bate esponjonso*.

Una foto solucionaría el problema. );-)


----------



## cyberpedant

Also, I believe there is a difference between "wack" and "whack." My spell-checker underlines the former, but I believe it is the preferred contemporary spelling for something crazy. The latter has always meant, "to hit."


----------



## Tezzaluna

cyberpedant said:


> Also, I believe there is a difference between "wack" and "whack." My spell-checker underlines the former, but I believe it is the preferred contemporary spelling for something crazy. The latter has always meant, "to hit."


 
Cyberpedant,

You are right--whack as opposed to wack.  My mistake.  So you're saying that the toy is a crazy spongy bat?  Sounds right to me.

Tezza


----------



## Argónida

El esponjoso murciélago locati.
El chiflado murciélago de peluche.
El mullidito murciélago pirado.

P.D.1: Me gusta locati, pero creo que a la RAE no, así que no creo que te valga.
P.D.2: Me gusta más como queda el nombre entre los dos descriptores.
P.D.3: Me gusta más "murciélago" que "vampiro" porque para mí "vampiro" es el conde drácula y su panda, no el animalito.
P.D.4: Me gusta más "peluche" que "felpa" porque para mí el nombre genérico de los muñecos de peluche es muñecos de peluche, y la felpa es un tipo de tela o algo que se pone en la cabeza tipo diadema pero blandito.


----------



## cyberpedant

Another thing: although we can't be sure of the grammatical accuracy of the original phrase (not necessarily Eva Maria's), "Spongy wack bat," if the gadget is, indeed, a bat with which to hit someone, it probably ought to have a hyphen: Spongy whack-bat.


----------



## Jeromed

Evis:
Si es un nombre comercial, y dependiendo del material:
_LocoVampiro de Esponja
LocoVampiro de Felpa
LocoVampiro de Peluche_

Y como genérico:
_LocoVampiro Fofito_

Esta es la que prefiero.  Lo de _fofito_ suaviza un poco el impacto del término _vampiro_.


----------



## Eva Maria

All in general,

MOMENTO!

Los que estén pensando en murciélagos y vampiros (excepto Vampiro propiamente dicho), no sigais estrujándoos las meninges, please!

Resulta que:

A - El tontolhaba del corrector inglés me puso "bat" donde los bichos, cuando tenía que ir en la lista de juguetes interactivos! Argggghhhh!

B - He hecho el ridículo más espantoso, pero me lo he pasado pipa! Jejejeje!



cyberpedant said:


> De todos modos, existen "bates" hechos de una materia esponjosa para tener combates entre personas quienes supuestamente) no quieren herir el uno al otro.
> 
> murciélago (el animal)?
> *un bate esponjonso*.
> 
> Una foto solucionaría el problema. );-)
> 
> Also, I believe there is a difference between "wack" and "whack." My spell-checker underlines the former, but I believe it is the preferred contemporary spelling for something crazy. The latter has always meant, "to hit."
> 
> Another thing: although we can't be sure of the grammatical accuracy of the original phrase (not necessarily Eva Maria's), "Spongy wack bat," if the gadget is, indeed, a bat with which to hit someone, it probably ought to have a hyphen: Spongy whack-bat.


 


			
				Tezzaluna said:
			
		

> Evita,
> 
> I think cyberpedant and Masood are on the right track. When I read the thread title, that was my first thought, *un bate esponjonso*. And _wack_, well, to hit someone without any damage to the person on the receiving end.
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> ThesauraSelene
> 
> Cyberpedant,
> 
> You are right--whack as opposed to wack. My mistake. So you're saying that the toy is a crazy spongy bat? Sounds right to me.
> 
> Tezza


 
Cyber/MonTrésor,

You're outrageously right! Masood ya lo sugirió antes y no le hice ni p.c.!

I can't find "bate esponjoso", but I think in Spain they'd call this kind of "toy" "bate de espuma" (espuma = tejido esponjoso sintético).

Ahora ya dudo de si al mismo corrector chiflado se le pasó corregir "wack" y no añadió la "h" que faltaba o en realidad ES "wack". Me inclino a pensar que se refiere a "chiflado"/"divertido"/"simpático".

A ver cómo os suena esto:

"Bate de espuma de risa"

"Bate de espuma de broma"

Thanks for helping me so so much, my dears!

EM


----------



## Argónida

Oh, qué pena. A mí me había gustado el murcielaguillo tierno y esponjoso y un poco pirao.

Los bates no me gustan. 

Sorry, EM. Abandono el hilo. Nos vemos en otra.

PostEdit: Mira, y existe y todo el pobre: locati murciélago de peluche


----------



## Jeromed

¡Ay qué risa!  Por lo menos, te das cuenta de que tus amigos quieren ayudarte...

De todas maneras, es muy raro el adjetivo _wacky_ para referirse a un vil bate.  _Whacky_ tendría un poco más de sentido, pero no me parece muy apropiado para un juguete, en estos tiempos tan violentos de hecho, y tan correctos de verbo.


----------



## Eva Maria

Para el hipotético caso de que otra sufrida traductora/otro sufrido traductor (qué largo queda así sin poder usar la @!), deba traducir un peluche de estas características, he aquí mis comentarios al respecto:



			
				alexacohen said:
			
		

> ¿"Un chiflado vampirillo de peluche"?


 
Pues bueno, Ale, para que "vampiro" resulte más infantil es una buena idea.



Argónida said:


> El esponjoso murciélago locati.
> El chiflado murciélago de peluche.
> El mullidito murciélago pirado.
> 
> P.D.1: Me gusta locati, pero creo que a la RAE no, así que no creo que te valga.
> P.D.2: Me gusta más como queda el nombre entre los dos descriptores.
> P.D.3: Me gusta más "murciélago" que "vampiro" porque para mí "vampiro" es el conde drácula y su panda, no el animalito.
> P.D.4: Me gusta más "peluche" que "felpa" porque para mí el nombre genérico de los muñecos de peluche es muñecos de peluche, y la felpa es un tipo de tela o algo que se pone en la cabeza tipo diadema pero blandito.


 
Wow, querida Argo!

"Mullido" es un hallazgo para sustituir a "esponjoso", "felpa" o "peluche". Pity I can't use it with the baseball bat!

Jajajaja, "pirado" queda un poco fuerte para niñatos!

Curioso, pero siempre había oído "locatis" y no "locati".

M'has dejao apabullá con "descriptores"! 

Thanks for your cheerful presence!

Besos,

EM



			
				Jeromed said:
			
		

> Evis:
> Si es un nombre comercial, y dependiendo del material:
> _LocoVampiro de Esponja_
> _LocoVampiro de Felpa_
> _LocoVampiro de Peluche_
> 
> Y como genérico:
> _LocoVampiro Fofito_
> 
> Esta es la que prefiero. Lo de _fofito_ suaviza un poco el impacto del término _vampiro_.


 
Hello again, Jero!

Te acabas de inventar un nombre comercial con "LocoVampiro"!

_Fofito _de _fofo_? O es como decir _mullidito _o _blandito?_

Thanks for your faithful help!

EM


----------



## Jeromed

Sí, Evis, _fofito_ de _fofo_, como _mullidito_ o _blandito_.


----------



## Argónida

Eva Maria said:


> Curioso, pero siempre había oído "locatis" y no "locati".


 
Sí, debes de tener razón. Como aquí le quitamos las eses finales a tó, me habré creído yo que es locati y en realidad es locatis.

P.D.: La pijada de "descriptores" no ha sido más que una salida por la tangente. Iba a poner "adjetivos" pero entonces ¡zas! me di cuenta de que "de peluche" no es un adjetivo. ¿Y qué coño demonios es entonces? Bueno, mira, p'os "descriptor" mismo, que igual vale pa un roto que pa un descosío, y además queda finísimo.


----------



## avizor

Anna (L) and Danica (R) celebrate their 99 runs 
partnership by walking the 'wack a bat' parade
y se a ve dos chicas posando con sus bates (de cricket) como los Angeles de Charlie...


----------



## Eva Maria

Argónida said:


> Oh, qué pena. A mí me había gustado el murcielaguillo tierno y esponjoso y un poco pirao.
> 
> Los bates no me gustan.
> 
> Sorry, EM. Abandono el hilo. Nos vemos en otra.
> 
> PostEdit: Mira, y existe y todo el pobre: locati murciélago de peluche
> 
> Sí, debes de tener razón. Como aquí le quitamos las eses finales a tó, me habré creído yo que es locati y en realidad es locatis.
> 
> P.D.: La pijada de "descriptores" no ha sido más que una salida por la tangente. Iba a poner "adjetivos" pero entonces ¡zas! me di cuenta de que "de peluche" no es un adjetivo. ¿Y qué coño demonios es entonces? Bueno, mira, p'os "descriptor" mismo, que igual vale pa un roto que pa un descosío, y además queda finísimo.


 
Dear Argónida,

You were born to invent commercial names already invented, I see!

"Murcielaguillo" es gracioso, mira! (No obstante, "murciélago" es una palabra que no queda tan "musical" como "vampiro" para el nombre de un peluche, pienso...)

Yo que te había puesto por las nubes, en un pedestal intelectual, y va y tú me/te chafas la guitarra explicándolo todo, jajajajaja!

Gracias por ser como eres!

Kissies,

EM



			
				Jeromed said:
			
		

> ¡Ay qué risa! Por lo menos, te das cuenta de que tus amigos quieren ayudarte...
> 
> De todas maneras, es muy raro el adjetivo _wacky_ para referirse a un vil bate. _Whacky_ tendría un poco más de sentido, pero no me parece muy apropiado para un juguete, en estos tiempos tan violentos de hecho, y tan correctos de verbo.


 
Jota,

Hahahaha, it's ridiculous indeed! 

Todas y todos (sigh....) os habeis volcado en ayudarme; ya sabía que erais estupendas y estupendos (suspiro...) pero cada día que pasa lo demostrais más! 

I've been wondering about _w(h)ack _and I still think it must be the funny adjective, even for a "toy" like this one.

A bunch of kisses,

EM


----------



## Jeromed

No sé por qué pensaba que el nombre era _wacky_. ¡Pero si es _wack_!

Entonces no me queda duda. Se trata de un _bate de espuma para golpear_. _Wack_ tiene dos significados principales:

Sinónimo de _wacky_, aunque rara vez se usa así.
Sinónimo de _whack_.
En este caso, se trata del segundo significado:

Dictionary.com Unabridged (v 1.1) - Cite This Source - Share This 
wack2 –verb (used with object), verb (used without object), 
noun whack.


----------



## Eva Maria

avizor said:
			
		

> Anna (L) and Danica (R) celebrate their 99 runs





			
				avizor said:
			
		

> partnership by walking the 'wack a bat' parade y se a ve dos chicas posando con sus bates (de cricket) como los Angeles de Charlie...


 
Thanks, Avizor, for confirming the bat! 

EM



Jeromed said:


> No sé por qué pensaba que el nombre era _wacky_. ¡Pero si es _wack_!
> 
> Entonces no me queda duda. Se trata de un _bate de espuma para golpear_. _Wack_ tiene dos significados principales:
> 
> Sinónimo de _wacky_, aunque rara vez se usa así.
> Sinónimo de _whack_.
> En este caso, se trata del segundo significado:
> 
> Dictionary.com Unabridged (v 1.1) - Cite This Source - Share This
> wack2 –verb (used with object), verb (used without object),
> noun whack.


 
Incansable Jeromed,

Yes, most likely! I think you're probably right! Pero no me gusta poner "para golpear" (se trata de intentar educar a las niñas y niños sin violencia, incluso cuando se trata de un juguete relativamente poco aconsejable).

Por eso pienso que añadiendo "de broma" quedo diplomática (es decir, no pongo ni una cosa ni otra...). Es habitual utilizar "de risa" o "de broma" al referirse a objetos que son una imitación de otro real (como sucede con este "garrote").

Eres un crack! Me encantas!

Muchos besos!

EM


----------



## Jeromed

> Por eso pienso que añadiendo "de broma" quedo diplomática (es decir, no pongo ni una cosa ni otra...). Es habitual utilizar "de risa" o "de broma" al referirse a objetos que son una imitación de otro real (como sucede con este "garrote").


 
Me encanta esa solución. Así sirve para todos los sentidos posibles de wack/wacky/whack.



> Eres un crack! Me encantas!


----------



## Masood

Eva Maria said:


> You're outrageously right! Masood ya lo sugirió antes y no le hice ni p.c.!


¡Mira tú por dónde, Eva! Incluso lo escribí TODO en castellano, y todavía no me creiste...


----------



## Eva Maria

Masood said:


> ¡Mira tú por dónde, Eva! Incluso lo escribí TODO en castellano, y todavía no me creiste...


 
Sorry, querido.... Por una vez que me das la satisfacción de leerte en castellano, jajajaja!


----------



## cuchuflete

Ya que hemos establecido murciélagamente y de ciencia cierta que _bat_ equivale a bate,
hay que tomar en cuenta que _wacky bat_ tiene varios significados.


> Wacky Bat® is the official mascot of Halloween, we are just waiting on the paperwork from the man. No really he is, and it’s because Wacky Bat® is magical! If you are going out and it’s not Halloween, put on Wacky Bat® and it becomes Halloween! We do not know how Wacky Bat® does this, but it happens 1 out of 365 tries!


 Mirad aquí.​


----------



## Eva Maria

cuchuflete said:


> Ya que hemos establecido murciélagamente y de ciencia cierta que _bat_ equivale a bate,
> 
> 
> 
> hay que tomar en cuenta que _wacky bat_ tiene varios significados.Mirad aquí.​


 
Oh, thanks, Cuchu!

Puesto que te admiro, e incluso te adoro, odio tener que decirte que en el cuento original pone "wack bat"!

Besides, I think that "spongy" gives the definite clue: it must be one of those spongy bats to fight without hurting anyone. 

But thanks all the same for coming to help!

Kisses,

EM


----------

